# Project Sora teaming up with Namco Bandai to make Super Smash Bros.



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.nintendogal.com/2012/06/22/nintendo-direct-japanese-presentation-summary/

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SNAPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 22, 2012)

Game gonna bomb


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 22, 2012)

Should I be worried or excited about this?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Should I be worried or excited about this?


[yt]efJlhwRmRfw[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 22, 2012)

SirRob said:


> [yt]


My guess is "worried". Could you, please, explain in more detail?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> My guess is "worried". Could you, please, explain in more detail?


Namco is experienced in making fighting games (Tekken, Soul Calibur), much more than Project Sora is. The competitive aspect of the game will likely be enhanced with the collaboration. Plus, we'll likely be seeing a few Namco characters in the game. Like, maybe Klonoa?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 22, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Game gonna bomb


what crackheriojuana are you on to possibly think a super smash bros game will flop?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm a fan of Smash Bros, but I'm not fond of Tekken or Soul Calibur.
Hopefully they don't try to fuck with SB's game mechanics, if anything.

Although it would be near instantly redeemable, to me, if they included the Ace Combat jets or the Dragon Spirit guy as combatants. (Lol, not gonna happen.)
Or Ridley.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 22, 2012)

personally i have really high hopes for the game now. namco has high experience at making solid fighting games and this also makes crossovers inevitable.
in my opinion the franchise has become a little stagnant with brawl, many people that melee was a lot better. but a collaboration with bandai-namco would definitely be pretty refreshing!
maybe this also means that the online component of the game will be better and not a laggy mess...

bandai-namco is also responsible for many gundam related games (the franchise does belong to bandai afterall)... i want to see a crossover there! X3 they can go nuts with this, so why not?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2012)

As long as it's as smooth as Brawl and has the Smash aesthetic (minus chain grabbing), I don't care who makes what with who.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 22, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> As long as it's as smooth as Brawl and has the Smash aesthetic (minus chain grabbing), I don't care who makes what with who.



i would prefer if it was a little closer to melee to be honest. brawl felt a little slow to me.
and the tripping needs to go, that shit was REALLY annoying! it felt like the game itself was fighting you....


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2012)

I hear that constantly. 
After I played Brawl and went back to Melee, I sold Melee. Speed was good, but with severe button lag, the Z button not knowing if it wants to grab or bubble, and an overly shaky camera, me and many others I know who gave Brawl a chance found Melee dated and too fast for it's own good. It's about 30 of us who noticed Melee's flaws and we wondered exactly how we put up with it for a near decade. I won't mind Melee's speed as long as it has the smooth stable physics of Brawl.

And yes...tripping...tripping needs to go. That's Nintendo's stupid "give-every-shit-player-an-unfair-chance-to-win-rather-than-work-to-be-good" practice that they use in nearly all their multiplayer games. That's why I stopped playing Mario Kart years ago and switched to WipEout and F-Zero. Blue Shells? Lightening? Now 7 items at once? Only last place gets good items!? Give me a break.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 22, 2012)

SirRob said:


> [yt]efJlhwRmRfw[/yt]



Barbatos would fit quite well in smash bros. If you don't get what that video means then you need to play more Tales.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2012)

RTDragon said:


> Barbatos would fit quite well in smash bros. If you don't get what that video means then you need to play more Tales.



Don't think they'd use him since he was never on a Nintendo plat. That's why most Tales fans are pushing for Lloyd from what I've heard.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Don't think they'd use him since he was never on a Nintendo plat. That's why most Tales fans are pushing for Lloyd from what I've heard.



I'd be more than happy with any Tales character, honestly... With Tales of Vs, it's easy to see how well they'd mesh with the Smash Bros universe.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 22, 2012)

I stopped playing after Melee. Brawl was an awful game that completely changed how it's played, so if they change AGAIN in a different way, then I won't care, but I'll stick stack on the negative comments.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 22, 2012)

i just watched hard news on screwattack and they raised a pretty good point there... namco-bandai is making the digimon games.
could we get digimon vs. pokemon battles...? 
the possibilities of this collaboration are actually really really amazing!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2012)

I knew you'd come to this thread just to poop on it.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2012)

That last post was directed at lastdirewolf... I can't go back and edit it; my 3DS won't allow me to, for whatever reason. 

@CaptainCool - They make the games, but do they own the franchise..?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 22, 2012)

SirRob said:


> That last post was directed at lastdirewolf... I can't go back and edit it; my 3DS won't allow me to, for whatever reason.
> 
> @CaptainCool - They make the games, but do they own the franchise..?



bandai namco (the japanese name of the company) is a fusion between namco and bandai. bandai and toei animation made the digimon anime, toei animation and bandai namco entered a business alliance in march of 2007.
so there really isnt anything that speaks against them using digimon characters^^

edit: or any other bandai/toei/namco characters for that matter.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> bandai namco (the japanese name of the company) is a fusion between namco and bandai. bandai and toei animation made the digimon anime, toei animation and bandai namco entered a business alliance in march of 2007.
> so there really isnt anything that speaks against them using digimon characters^^



I see. If Digimon did get representation, it'd cause quite a stir, no doubt...

...Imagine if Krystal and Renamon were both in the game...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I'd be more than happy with any Tales character, honestly... With Tales of Vs, it's easy to see how well they'd mesh with the Smash Bros universe.



I don't keep up on Tales. Only played Symphonia and Vesperia for a few minutes each. I'll just take your word on it.
I'd like to see something like...character modes in Smash 4. At the character selection screen, just like you can pick colors you can pick the style of how a character played in their other games (assuming of course the character had any drastic iterations over the series). Fox would be a perfect example. Play as regular Fox or play as Adventures Fox. 

And people seem to really hate Krystal outside of the furry fandom for the most irrelevant reasons...


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 22, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I see. If Digimon did get representation, it'd cause quite a stir, no doubt...
> 
> *...Imagine if Krystal and Renamon were both in the game...*



personally i wanted kyrstal to be in brawl anyway because she would have been radically different from fox and falco... but together with renamon? holy crap that would be huge!^^
and since nintendo doesnt seem to mind having third party characters in the game since snake and sonic were in brawl there really is no reason for namco bandai to include characters from their games.
and just think of the possibilities here...
ace combat
dig dug
galaga
KATAMARI DAMACY
klonoa
pac-man
soul calibur (link appeard in a soul calibur before afterall!)
tales of... series
tekken
xenosaga

and then of course all the anime franchises that bandai has the licenses for, like digimon, mobile suit gundam and so on and so forth.

this game can become REALLY crazy! and i honestly think they should go for that. no one would mind having lots of different characters in the game. people only complain when you dont include certain characters or when you include cheap characters.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2012)

Because she came right around the time Star Fox went downhill. I don't like her because Fox is mine!! 

So you mean like, Toon Link but with different characters? I'd much rather have them spend their resources on new characters or fixing up current movesets...


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 22, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Because she came right around the time Star Fox went downhill. I don't like her because Fox is mine!!
> 
> So you mean like, Toon Link but with different characters? I'd much rather have them spend their resources on new characters or fixing up current movesets...



i want them to introduce characters that play differently instead of being clones (having fox and falco is ok but wolf was just too much) and characters from more franchises. that would make the game a LOT more fun to play for me^^


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> i want them to introduce characters that play differently instead of being clones (having fox and falco is ok but wolf was just too much) and characters from more franchises. that would make the game a LOT more fun to play for me^^



Oh yeah, the more unique characters, the better, of course. If it were anyone but Falco and Wolf, I might have been angry at having 3 similar characters. But... well... :3c


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 22, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Oh yeah, the more unique characters, the better, of course. If it were anyone but Falco and Wolf, I might have been angry at having 3 similar characters. But... well... :3c



i guess you are a little biased in that regard, arent you? ;D
but anyway, i think the improved disc space of the new WiiU format and the collaboration really doesnt give them a reason not to introduce more different characters.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 22, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> i want them to introduce characters that play differently instead of being clones (having fox and falco is ok but wolf was just too much) and characters from more franchises. that would make the game a LOT more fun to play for me^^


if you ever actually played the game and saw both of these characters you would realize wolf plays different from fox and falco.
saying they're clones is kind of annoying and niave.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 22, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> if you ever actually played the game and saw both of these characters you would realize wolf plays different from fox and falco.
> saying they're clones is kind of annoying and niave.



they arent really clones but they are still pretty similar. having 3 characters that are only slightly different from each other in a fighting game thats all about style is a waste of disc space in my opinion.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 22, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> they arent really clones but they are still pretty similar. having 3 characters that are only slightly different from each other in a fighting game thats all about style is a waste of disc space in my opinion.


The way they play is actually quite different. Calling Falco "similar" to Fox on aesthetics alone is fair, but they're completely unique characters in terms of strategy, and Wolf really is nothing like either of them. I mean, Falco isn't 10+ places above his fellows on Smash Boards's tier list for nothing.

I personally don't like to get in these "who gets in, who doesn't" discussions for no real reason (mainly because they bring up horrible possibilities to mind, such as Krystal). As usual, all I want is to see a buffed Peach for the next game and just hope for the best of on the development team's behalf.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 22, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> The way they play is actually quite different. Calling Falco "similar" to Fox on aesthetics alone is fair, but they're completely unique characters in terms of strategy, and Wolf really is nothing like either of them. I mean, Falco isn't 10+ places above his fellows on Smash Boards's tier list for nothing.
> 
> I personally don't like to get in these "who gets in, who doesn't" discussions for no real reason (mainly because they bring up horrible possibilities to mind, such as Krystal). As usual, all I want is to see a buffed Peach for the next game and just hope for the best of on the development team's behalf.



about tiers:
[video=youtube;ZjsHjnhh_Xg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjsHjnhh_Xg[/video]

but other than that i agree. i dont really care what characters are in it, i just want them to be different frome each other and well balanced.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 23, 2012)

And so the annoying people begin with their unreasonable straw grasping because of brawl's retarded exception that shouldn't have happened to begin with.


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> what crackheriojuana are you on to possibly think a super smash bros game will flop?


Because Namco


SirRob said:


> I knew you'd come to this thread just to poop on it.


But _that's my_ job.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 23, 2012)

How did I know someone was going to suggest they put Krystal and Renamon into the game? <_<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 23, 2012)

Renamon is a stupid tsundere.

Shoutmon would make a better digimon rep.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 23, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Renamon is a stupid tsundere.
> 
> Shoutmon would make a better digimon rep.


If Shoutmon was in the game do you suppose his final smash would be "rowdy rocker" or xross 7?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 23, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I knew you'd come to this thread just to poop on it.



I knew you'd follow me to this thread to...Well I don't know. I have a lot of stalkers these days.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 23, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> they arent really clones but they are still pretty similar. having 3 characters that are only slightly different from each other in a fighting game thats all about style is a waste of disc space in my opinion.


once again actually play the game beyond the character select screen and you will realize playstlye wise wolf is pretty darn different from fox and falco. fox and falco have a couple big differences that make them play very different. Falco has a very good chain grab at low percents and a laser that temporarily stops enemys, while fox has a very deadly upsmash and a unique falling speed and air movement cause of it.
also there are very few fighting games i can think of that don't have characters that play similarly. the main two i can think of being guilty gear accent core, and skullgirls . But skullgirls only has 8 characters so it makes sense that they can all do radically different things and play differently. Also Guilty gear is one of the most complicated fighting games out there with lots of things that come up the more you learn about it. Most any other common fighting series has characters that play similarly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 23, 2012)

So, what NINTENDO characters do you all want to see?

Characters I wanna see are:

Matthew from Golden Sun
Isa from  Tsumi no Batsu
Shulk from Xenoblade


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 23, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> i just watched hard news on screwattack and they raised a pretty good point there... namco-bandai is making the digimon games.
> could we get digimon vs. pokemon battles...?
> the possibilities of this collaboration are actually really really amazing!



^ This right here. This could really make a good possibility considering there's a lot of digimon and pokemon but there's more of the former though but that's going to change considering how many pokemon are there.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 23, 2012)

RTDragon said:


> ^ This right here. This could really make a good possibility considering there's a lot of digimon and pokemon but there's more of the former though but that's going to change considering how many pokemon are there.


But you're forgetting the fact that Namco characters appearing in this game is slim to none?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2012)

Matthew and Isa?! Isaac and Saki are totally gonna be the ones who are gonna make it in. 

I wanna see another Fire Emblem character, but Krom is way too similar to Ike (He even has Aether...) and I don't want any characters to be replaced. 

I also want some Gen 5 representation, but not at the expense of Lucario. Question is, who would it be? 

I'd like to see Marshal from Rhythm Heaven, Animal Crosser and Andy from Advance Wars... but they're all unlikely choices.



Imperial Impact said:


> But you're forgetting the fact that Namco characters appearing in this game is slim to none?


With a name as big as Namco collaborating with Sakurai's team, and the massive hype Sonic and Snake gave to Brawl, I doubt they wouldn't take advantage of Namco's popular franchises.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 23, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I also want some Gen 5 representation, but not at the expense of Lucario. Question is, who would it be?


Zoroark or Victini are the likely choices given the high amount of merchadise they appeared in, or pokemon trainer could get the Unova starters (yay, Oshawott). Or they could go back to Pichu because we can't get enough of Gamefreak shoving it down our throats every 5 events or so.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 23, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> But you're forgetting the fact that Namco characters appearing in this game is slim to none?



why? there have been thirdparty characters in brawl and there wasnt even a collaboration going on back then.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> once again actually play the game beyond the character select screen and you will realize playstlye wise wolf is pretty darn different from fox and falco. fox and falco have a couple big differences that make them play very different. Falco has a very good chain grab at low percents and a laser that temporarily stops enemys, while fox has a very deadly upsmash and a unique falling speed and air movement cause of it.
> also there are very few fighting games i can think of that don't have characters that play similarly. the main two i can think of being guilty gear accent core, and skullgirls . But skullgirls only has 8 characters so it makes sense that they can all do radically different things and play differently. Also Guilty gear is one of the most complicated fighting games out there with lots of things that come up the more you learn about it. Most any other common fighting series has characters that play similarly.



ive played the game more than enough, i have it on my shelf in my living room.
and in my opinion fox, wolf and falco are very similar and it is my opinion that in a game like brawl having similar characters is a waste of space and opportunities.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Zoroark or Victini are the likely choices given the high amount of merchadise they appeared in, or pokemon trainer could get the Unova starters (yay, Oshawott). Or they could go back to Pichu because we can't get enough of Gamefreak shoving it down our throats every 5 events or so.


Pichu should never be let back into the roster. I'd love Zoroark since he's my favorite Pokemon, but I really can't see how his Illusion ability would work. Plus his body type is very similar to Lucario and would likely replace him, which I don't want... On top of that, Zoroark's movie was a looong time ago so he won't really be relevant by the time SSB4's out. Although N does give you a Zorua in Black 2... that keeps him at the very least a bit relevant.

Victini's chances are better, I think. He's been in -two- movies and has had tons of opportunities to be downloaded in Pokemon Black, plus his movie is more recent. I actually think Meloetta has the best chances right now though, since she's actually appearing in the anime right now, plus she was officially revealed not too long ago... I'm not really a fan of either of them though, haha.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 23, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> ive played the game more than enough, i have it on my shelf in my living room.
> and in my opinion fox, wolf and falco are very similar and it is my opinion that in a game like brawl having similar characters is a waste of space and opportunities.


"That's just, like, your opinion, man".

But anyway, like I said, it's a fair complain in purely aesthetical terms, since those "small" changes actually have big repercussions have big repercusions in the way Falco and Fox play, and Wolf is still massively different from both them (aesthetically as well, I'd say). I see what you mean, though: you vouch for the creation of more diversified movesets in the sense they don't rely on tweaking previous animations and their effects and that's fine.

@SirRob:
Fair enough about Zoroark and Victini, although I'm iffy on Meloetta.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> why? there have been thirdparty characters in brawl and there wasnt even a collaboration going on back then.


Actually, and I just learned this not too long ago, Sora Ltd. collaborated with Paon, Game Arts, and Monolith Soft to make Brawl. I don't think Paon had any characters to their name, but the other two do. 'Though, Namco is a much larger name than any of those.



Ariosto said:


> @SirRob:
> Fair enough about Zoroark and Victini, although I'm iffy on Meloetta.


SORRY JIGGLYPUFF, WE HAVE A REPLACEMENT.

Meloetta certainly doesn't have much popularity right now, but we'll see what happens after her anime appearances.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 23, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Matthew and Isa?! Isaac and Saki are totally gonna be the ones who are gonna make it in.


Unlike Isaac and Saki, Matthew and Isa are modern.

This happen in Melee with Roy.


CaptainCool said:


> why? there have been thirdparty characters in brawl and there wasnt even a collaboration going on back then.


Kojima did some dick sucking to get Snake in brawl.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 23, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Actually, and I just learned this not too long ago, Sora Ltd. collaborated with Paon, Game Arts, and Monolith Soft to make Brawl. I don't think Paon had any characters to their name, but the other two do. 'Though, Namco is a much larger name than any of those.



interesting, i had no idea :O


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Unlike Isaac and Saki, Matthew and Isa are modern.
> 
> This happen in Melee with Roy.


Actually, the only times a newer main character in the series got in over the original main character was with Ness and Link. And remember, Ness is the only main character from Mother to be known in both Japan and the US, and it's Link's nature to be a different version each time. Red and Marth got in despite both no longer being main characters in their series.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 23, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Actually, the only times a newer main character in the series got in over the original main character was with Ness and Link. And remember, Ness is the only main character from Mother to be known in both Japan and the US, and it's Link's nature to be a different version each time. Red and Marth got in despite both no longer being main characters in their series.


But Ness and link are classic character.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 23, 2012)

i want a no more heroes character.
also i want a non sword fire emblem.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i want a no more heroes character.
> also i want a non sword fire emblem.


Not happening. If Travis Touchdown gets in, -anyone- would be able to get in. 

We are not getting a non-lord and anyone other than Krom or Lyn stands no chance.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 23, 2012)

why would you say that about travis?
the whole M rated thing is kind of a null point because of snake. also he's a good fighter that definitally has more than enough moves to be in the game.
also the producer of no more heroes has expressed interested in having travis or a no more heroes character in the smash game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 23, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> why would you say that about travis?
> the whole M rated thing is kind of a null point because of snake. also he's a good fighter that definitally has more than enough moves to be in the game.
> also the producer of no more heroes has expressed interested in having travis or a no more heroes character in the smash game.


Still not happening.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 23, 2012)

well what i want isn't always realistic, but eh


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> why would you say that about travis?
> the whole M rated thing is kind of a null point because of snake. also he's a good fighter that definitally has more than enough moves to be in the game.
> also the producer of no more heroes has expressed interested in having travis or a no more heroes character in the smash game.


Because Grasshopper is a fairly small company, isn't it? I just don't see them getting a rep in.


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 25, 2012)

I know! =D Very Oh Snappy.
I'm still a little on the borderline with how I feel about it, but I know that it'll have an incredible soundtrack and the chance of Tales characters in a SSB game sounds awesome.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 27, 2012)

Jare said:


> the chance of Tales characters in a SSB game sounds awesome.


What?

There's no chance for Tales.

Only Pacman and Klonoa


----------



## SirRob (Jun 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> What?
> 
> There's no chance for Tales.
> 
> Only Pacman and Klonoa



Pacman and Jin*

Klonoa is not nearly as popular as Tales of. I think a Soul Calibur character has a high chance too, since Link featured in the Gamecube version...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Klonoa is not nearly as popular as Tales of.



Unlike Klonoa, Tales of is otaku garbage.

So obv no.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Unlike Klonoa, Tales of is otaku garbage.
> 
> So obv no.


Klonoa is furry garbage, which is much, much worse.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Klonoa is furry garbage, which is much, much worse.


But Klonoa fits SSB's world more than Lloyd, Assbell, Shing, Cless does.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> But Klonoa fits SSB's world more than Lloyd, Assbell, Shing, Cless does.


In a game with Marth, Link, and Pit, I don't see how you can make that argument. If anything, Tales characters would fit in more because the battle system in Tales games are very similar to Brawl. Some characters can even double jump.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> In a game with Marth, Link, and Pit, I don't see how you can make that argument. If anything, Tales characters would fit in more because the battle system in Tales games are very similar to Brawl. Some characters can even double jump.


Tales of characters are more animu then Marth, Link and Pit tho.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Tales of characters are more animu then Marth, Link and Pit tho.


How sure are you of this?

???


----------



## Xenke (Jun 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> We are not getting a non-lord and anyone other than Krom or Lyn stands no chance.



Guy for SSB!

Fight the powa!


----------



## Lukar (Jun 27, 2012)

If Lloyd, Emil, or Asbel isn't in the next Smash, I'm gonna be a sad panda.



SirRob said:


> How sure are you of this?
> 
> ???



Only one of 'em you showed was Pit, though I guess Micaiah is just as womanly as Marth...


----------



## SirRob (Jun 27, 2012)

Lukar said:


> Only one of 'em you showed was Pit, though I guess Micaiah is just as womanly as Marth...


Oh, yeah. I was pointing out the series they're from, rather than the actual characters... mostly out of misreading his post.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> How sure are you of this?
> 
> ???


SSB pit became before uprise.

Fanart


----------



## SirRob (Jun 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> SSB pit became before uprise.
> 
> Fanart


Actually, it's not fan art. It's her DLC portrait in FE3DS.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Actually, it's not fan art. It's her DLC portrait in FE3DS.


Roy's a moe blob???????


----------



## SirRob (Jun 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Roy's a moe blob???????


No, but you are. :3c *Poke*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> No, but you are. :3c *Poke*


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2012)

http://www.project-sora.co.jp/

"The Company will be dissolved as of the date was 30 June 2012.
Patronage so far, Thank you very much.
This website will be closed as of July 31, 2012.

Empty Project, Inc." (Translated from Google Translate)

Project Sora's dead, folks.

Namco Bandai will be the main developer of the game under Sakurai's supervision.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 11, 2012)

I am actually a _little_ surprised, I thought the game would've gotten off the ground at least, but I guess it's back to the devs who ruined the series to keep doing so :v


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I am actually a _little_ surprised, I thought the game would've gotten off the ground at least, but I guess it's back to the devs who ruined the series to keep doing so :v


Game's not dead, obviously. It's too big to die, like Mega Man.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 11, 2012)

Can't wait for this one. I don't really care who made it, as long as it doesn't stride too far away from the previous three Smashes.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Game's not dead, obviously. It's too big to die, like Mega Man.


Mega Man IS dead tho.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Mega Man IS dead tho.


Wh-


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Wh-


There hasn't been another Mega Man since the MML3 bullcrap.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 6, 2012)

Namco Bandai director would "love" to see Tales characters within Smash Bros.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 6, 2012)

Finally, we'll have Ultraman in a video game... that's worth playing. Except, I think that if Namco gets their hands on this game series, we can say goodbye to the only four-player fighting game in existence. And there won't be anymore minigames to play and trophies to collect.


----------



## Tybis (Aug 6, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Finally, we'll have Ultraman in a video game... .


But the Beta Capsule would make him way too big... unless that's just the final smash, and you normally play as Hayata?


DarrylWolf said:


> minigames to play.


ahem MICROGAMES.
GIT IT RIGHT.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 6, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Finally, we'll have Ultraman in a video game... that's worth playing. Except, I think that if Namco gets their hands on this game series, we can say goodbye to the only four-player fighting game in existence. And there won't be anymore minigames to play and trophies to collect.


You'll have to say goodbye to the "only four player fighting game in existence" when PSASBR releases as a four player fighting game.


----------



## Tybis (Aug 6, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> You'll have to say goodbye to the "only four player fighting game in existence" when PSASBR releases as a four player fighting game.



ahem Sony All Stars.

edit. 
ohwait durr.
Where is my head AT today?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 6, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> You'll have to say goodbye to the "only four player fighting game in existence" when PSASBR releases as a four player fighting game.


There's been other four player fighting games before that, too.


----------



## Tybis (Aug 6, 2012)

SirRob said:


> There's been other four player fighting games before that, too.



Mortal Kombat comes to mind.
It technically does have four-player.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 7, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Finally, we'll have Ultraman in a video game... that's worth playing. Except, I think that if Namco gets their hands on this game series, we can say goodbye to the only four-player fighting game in existence. And there won't be anymore minigames to play and trophies to collect.


street fioghter X tekken has a four player mode, DoA 4 had a four player mode.
Powerstone series was also a 4 player fighting game very similar to smash bros.
The WWE games have four player modes.
smash has never been the only "four player fighting game"


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 7, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Namco Bandai director would "love" to see Tales characters within Smash Bros.


Yeah, Just like how Inafune wanted Mega Man in Brawl.


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> street fioghter X tekken has a four player mode, DoA 4 had a four player mode.
> Powerstone series was also a 4 player fighting game very similar to smash bros.
> The WWE games have four player modes.
> smash has never been the only "four player fighting game"


Good god, Your grammar.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Yeah, Just like how Inafune wanted Mega Man in Brawl.


Was Capcom making Brawl?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 7, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Was Capcom making Brawl?


Does Namco have the final word, No.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Does Namco have the final word, No.


Obviously this isn't confirming any characters; this is just increasing their chances, and considerably.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 7, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Obviously this isn't confirming any characters; this is just increasing their chances, and considerably.


They would put ANY Namco character as long as the fans want them in.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 7, 2012)

Onimusha blade warriors had a 4p mode if I remember right as well!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2012)

Masahiro Sakurai Talks Super Smash Bros 4



			
				Sakurai said:
			
		

> "However, introducing more non-Nintendo characters willy-nilly will lose the focus of the game, so I also recognise the need to narrow it down."


#&@%


----------



## Tybis (Aug 7, 2012)

SirRob said:


> @#&@%



Unless I'm mistaken, I do believe you're angry.
But I think they're talking about keeping the list of possible third-party characters down,  and not trimming the existing roster.
...If that's what you're thinking.

Out with Weegee nobody likes him v:


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, I do believe you're angry.
> But I think they're talking about keeping the list of possible third-party characters down,  and not trimming the existing roster.
> ...If that's what you're thinking.
> 
> Out with Weegee nobody likes him v:


Nah, it just comes at a time when I said a Tales rep was likely. If anything, this is good news for people who want Snake and Sonic back in, since he acknowledges their popularity.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 7, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Masahiro Sakurai Talks Super Smash Bros 4
> 
> #&@%








I told you.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 8, 2012)

A couple more 3rd party characters are fine but I don't want an influx of them. These characters should be important to Nintendo and to gaming. Smash was intended as a celebration of Nintendo's history. Pac-Man would be a perfect example of a character who would be an important 3rd party. He's one of my most wanted characters. Professor Layton is important enough to Nintendo to be in. 

And I would much rather see a focus on gameplay and de-cloning characters with only 10 characters added than a game with 30 new characters but essentially the same gameplay as Brawl


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger said:


> And I would much rather see a focus on gameplay and de-cloning characters with only 10 characters added than a game with 30 new characters but essentially the same gameplay as Brawl


10 new characters would be fantastic. It would be perfect if we got that, de-cloned characters, and no cuts...



Spotted_Tiger said:


> Professor Layton is important enough to Nintendo to be in.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6i0kVe2EOA&t=5m25s


----------



## Tybis (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh, update!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 22, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Oh, update!


That title is such a tease.


----------

